# When is it OK to pee in your pants



## Wassim (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year...


----------



## firetender (Jan 1, 2010)

About an hour after "I really, REALLY gotta go!"


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

Or when you encounter a severely cataplexic patient who you think is dead but really isn't.:wacko:


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 10, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Or when you encounter a severely cataplexic patient who you think is dead but really isn't.:wacko:



That just made me LOL!!!


----------



## nomofica (Jan 10, 2010)

doctorfodder said:


> That just made me LOL!!!



I ran out of that room so quickly. And lucky me, both PD and my chief were on scene...  I will never live that one down.<_<


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 15, 2010)

I went to the morgue to visit my cousin that was working there.  He took me to where they were soaking one of the bodies. 

The damned thing sat up when the muscles contracted and gas passed through the larynx and made that weird ominous ghostly sound.  I never knew I could move that fast.  


My cousin will never let me forget it, too.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep, that would do it. Haha.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 18, 2010)

Depends...

Get it?


----------



## EMTCLM (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahahahahaahhahhahaa, I get it! That's a good one


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 21, 2010)

That is wrong,  funny,   but wrong


----------



## skivail (Jan 25, 2010)

People are looking at me weird I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 26, 2010)

skivail said:


> People are looking at me weird I'm laughing so hard.



Pfft, they probably look at you weird anyway.


----------



## skivail (Jan 26, 2010)

No comment...


----------

